# Cab kubota b7610



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Kubota b7610. About 1100 hrs. 


Heated soft side cab


Quick attach front loader


Front hitch with 60” snow blade and 


50” Snow blower


72” rear blade


48” York rake


60” belly mower

It’s a great tractor. R4 tires grooved which provide much better snow traction. Front tires have less than 200hrs.
Soft side cab in decent shape. The clear vinyl has a patch but still visible. The heater has been replaced. The hydraulic spool was replaced. The snowblower has a new drive chain. It has hydraulic rotation and manual distance adjustment. The mid pto driveshaft was replaced with a beefier one. The blade cutting edge is good. The mower deck has been completely rebuilt. All new spindles, the quick disconnect pto, and roller wheels. I am replacing the ignition switch because it sticks in the glow plug position. I am also replacing the right and left floor pans and the rubber mat. It’s been very reliable. It just doesn’t quite fit our needs currently. Texting is the best way to get in contact with me


860-three 33-zero zero 13


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Located in CT


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

$13,500


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Sold


----------

